# OTHER WAYS TO INSTALL ANDROID APPS ON YOUR DEVICE



## xXxGeek

*HOW TO DOWNLOAD NON MARKET APPS ONTO ANDROID*​*ANDROID INJECTOR** * USB CABLE * DROPBOX * BARCODE SCANNER * ONLINE Apk INSTALLER*​
*ANDROID INJECTOR:*
If for some reason, you don't want to download from the market, or maybe you deleted any easy way of installing apps on your android, i.e. no wifi or data connection, no keyboard to navigate, no file manager to open, for what ever the reason, this program will install ".apk" files from your pc onto your android phone.








Android Injector is an easy to use alternative that enables you to select multiple files from your computer and to intall them in the phone memory with just a few clicks. The program is free, and you can "click here for Android Injector.rar" I need to add that this app will ask you to download additional software that you don't need, just make sure to uncheck any boxes that don't apply.

Android Injector allows you to effortlessly install apps that you have downloaded to your computer in the form of ".apk" files onto your Android phone or device. Some phones and service providers do not allow you to install apps from any other source except the Google Play Store. However, some app authors do not release their apps to the Android Market and elect to put them on other sites such as Getjar.com. Android Injector allows you to download apps from those other sources to your computer and then install them onto your phone from your computer quickly and easily via USB connection.

This is a few website links that ".apk" files can be downloaded directly to your pc and then installed to your android with Android Injector.
*NON-MARKET APPS*
AppsZoom
Android Freeware
CELL11
1Mobile Market
AppBrain
AppsApk
F-Droid







use the program to install apps to your Android phone, follow these steps:

1. Ensure that you have the correct USB drivers installed for your device.

2. Enable USB debugging in your phone's settings. This can be done by going into "Settings", then "Developer Options", then Click "OK", then check the "USB debugging".

3. Connect your phone to your computer via USB cable. You can check to see if everything is in order and that the program can communicate with your phone at this time by clicking the "Settings" (gear) button in programs, then clinking "Connectivity", then "USB connection type", then Click on "Internet Connection" if this doesn't work, try "Media sync (MTP)". "Check for attached device" from the menu that drops down.

4. Click the Select Files (folder) button to select which apps you want to install. Android app files are files with an ".apk" extension. You can select as many apps at once as you wish. Files can also dragged from Windows Explorer and dropped onto the program interface to select them. You can also select files in Windows Explorer, right-click them, then click "Install with Android Injector". It doesn't matter if the program is running or not. If it isn't, it will be opened with those files selected to be installed. This feature can be toggled on and off in the Options menu which is shown by clicking the gear button on the program interface.

5. Click the "Install to device" button and wait for the program to install the apps. Installation status will be shown in the program window. When it's finished, the program will display a report informing you whether or not the apps were installed successfully.

USB CABLE*: INSTALL ANY APK APPLICATION*

Ensure that you have the correct USB drivers installed for your device.

Enable USB debugging in your phone's settings, go to->Settings->Developer Options->OK->USB debugging

Install File Manager and Root Add-On, for browsing the data on your phones SD card.

Next download any non-market app file to your PC. See market links bellow.

Now connect your phone to your PC using your USB cable. Open the SD card and copy or drag over the .apk file.

Unplug your USB cable from your phone, navigate to the .apk file using File Manager and select it.

This will open a dialog box allowing you to intall the app.
DROPBOX*: INSTALL ANY APK APPLICATION*
Download any non-market app file to your Dropbox on PC folder. Let it finish syncing.

Now in your phone, open the "Dropbox.apk" app, navigate to the folder where you keep the apk file, click on it.

Dropbox will then download the apk file. The usual installation follows.
BARCODE SCANNER*: INSTALL ANY APK APPLICATION*
Download Barcode Scanner, I personally prefer "QR Droid" app, but there's several others out there.

Now use your barcode scanner to download apps on your phone. See directions bellow.
ONLINE APK INSTALLER*: INSTALL ANY APK APPLICATION*
The APK Installer makes manual installation of an .apk file much easier. Next download any non-market app.

Now go to www.apkinstall.com, selelect->"Browse Files" then navigate to your apk file on your PC and select.

Once you have uploaded the file, a QR code will appear on the website. Scan the QR code using Barcode Scanner.

After the .apk file has downloaded to your device, you can install it by simply clicking on it and navigating through the installation pages.
Please Click "[✓Like This]​If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## yarly

Moving to the general forum.
If you didn't make it, it doesn't belong in the android application forum. Please post such things there instead.


----------



## xXxGeek

*TOP 20 FAVORITE NON MARKET DOWNLOADS*​
*BACKUP*
SYSTEM CLEANUP
SYSTEM APP CLEANER ROOT
TITANIUM BACKUP+ROOT
*CLEAN*
SD MAID
SYSTEM APP CLEANER ROOT
*NOTIFIER*
CALL CONFIRM
iLED - THE NOTIFIER
CURRENT CALLER ID
TALKING CALLER ID
*FILE MANAGER*
FILE EXPLORER + (ROOT ADD-ON)
*INTERNET*
DOLPHIN BROWSER
*SECURITY*
DROID WALL
avast! MOBILE SECURITY
*LINK*
WIFI TETHER FOR ROOT USERS
MY PHONE EXPLORER CLIENT
LINK2SD
*MARKET*
APTOIDE
APPZOOM
*TOOLS*
Greenify *ROOT: Renew my Phone
Kii KEYBOARD
AdAway
WHAT ARE SOME OF YOUR FAVORITE APPS !!​Please Click "[✓ Like This]" If Any Of This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​
(CLICK ON THIS TO SEE A FEW MORE FAVORITE APPS)​


----------

